# Front leg injury!



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza started to limp yesterday afternoon. On our morning walk she had a fall. She was trying to jump over a dog but fell over it and stumbled. It was really akward, her head went down under her body a bit to the left like a somersault. She stood up like nothing happened. Later we played with her ball then just after a little training session on my way home I thought I saw her stepping funnily. But it was so not obvious that I just didn't think any more of it. 
I left for work and my partner texted me 4 hours later that she's limping. That's when I thought I didnt imagine her limping. So she's got a bad front left leg limp. She doesn't lift her leg up when she walks but her head just going up and down and you can see she doesn't put too much weight on one side. 
Is this just a strain? I checked her last night and she didn't seem to be in any pain when I touched her. Checked the whole leg top to bottom and no reaction. 
Should I give a miss to the walk today? I thought its no point to take her to the vet just yet. A strain will take a few days to ease. 

Any suggestion much appreciated. :'(


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Let her rest, and heal up on her own. 
She probably just strained it a little, but if she's not up and about normally in a day or two. Give a call to the vet. If nothing else they can give her some Metacam to relieve the discomfort while it heals.
She'll let ya' know when she ready to go on walks again.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Gunnr, unfortunately she is ready for a walk  Just going crazy in the flat right now... Took her down for her morning peepoo break and she was pulling me towards the park and I wasn't going that way! :
I thought the same that for now it's no point to see the vet, its only been a day and she just need a rest, but can you imagine a 6 months old vizsla without a proper walk?! ???
She doesnt seem to be in much pain, she runs around the flat playing with her toys but I know she needs to rest it...
It's hard... :-\


----------

